# Bill Wilson's loads for his Berettas



## harley74 (Mar 4, 2020)

Anybody know what Bill Wilson's loads are for his Berettas? One of his is 4.0 grains of Tight Group with a 124 grain Berry's HBFP which has proven to be very accurate out of my 92 fs. 
Thanks for any info.
Jim


----------

